# Preventorium Dolhain - Aug 12



## tank2020 (Sep 26, 2012)

The Preventorium in Dolhain is situated adjacent to the Weser in Liege-Welkenraedt, and had its heyday in the 70's

It had more than 150 beds to treat children in the early tuberculosis infectious stage.

Due to advances in medicine, that has almost completely eradicated tuberculosis the hospital became surplus to requirements and closed down.

In 1991 the site was sold for around 250.000 euro.

Nod to Teejf again!


----------



## krela (Sep 26, 2012)

Subtle, very nice.


----------



## freespirits (Sep 26, 2012)

nice tiled staircase cool pics


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 26, 2012)

*Worth it for the fire engine alone, nice pics...*


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow lovely stuff. As unique as al of these buildings are there's definitely a 'sanatorium style' I guess like our asylums. 
Fantastc photos, beautifully presented, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice set there Tank :thumbs:


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 27, 2012)

NIce building lots of 30,s style.thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 27, 2012)

Lovely shots, of a great looking place.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2012)

luv that 1st bw shot, luv the architecture wiv all that glass very art deco, great images


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 1, 2012)

liking it lots - nice one


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 1, 2012)

There's b*gger all inside this place really but those gorgeous art deco windows and the fire engine alone made it a worthwhile and interesting visit for us. 

Great work mate!!!


----------



## mookster (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah it's a shame it got stripped out a few years ago when they were planning on converting it, but the Magireus Deutz fire engine is worth seeing all on it's own!


----------



## tank2020 (Oct 1, 2012)

mookster said:


> Yeah it's a shame it got stripped out a few years ago when they were planning on converting it, but the Magireus Deutz fire engine is worth seeing all on it's own!



Yeah on the top floor it is apparent that they were going to try and convert, newly installed breeze block walls and paper samples on the wall.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 1, 2012)

nice pictures. I really like the ironwork on the railings. Interesting design


----------

